# Another soundproofing question



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

I am looking for the best option to reduce noise into a basement. It is one room that will be the homeowner's office. The existing ceiling is 1/2" board with a medium orange peel texture. Joist spaces are not insulated. The two options that appeal to me would be to laminate a layer of 5/8" with green glue or to laminate quietrock. Personally I am not interested in tearing down the first layer and insulating. I'm just wondering if acceptable results could be achieved by laminating as opposed to tearing out and insulating. This is not a money is no object job so I am looking for sound reduction not elimination.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Some resilient channel wouldn't hurt to lessen sound transfer. And that air space helps too.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i have heard conflicting reviews on resilient channel which is why my first choice would be some kind of laminating.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

yes - green glue would be your best solution.

www.procopiofinish.com


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i don't want to create an air pocket by using any kind of channel over existing drywall.
if they were going for best results i would tear out ceiling, insulate, decouple with hat channel and clips and then install double 5/8" with green glue but that would likely be at least triple the cost. 
i was hoping the green glue would provide some decoupling and the added mass of 5/8" over existing 1/2" would also help while still remaining affordable.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

If using hat channel isn't an option. I've had pretty good soundproofing results using 4'x 8' sheets of Georgia Pacific cork board a 5/8" Drywall. :thumbsup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

If you are going over the existing with new drywall you may as well cut small holes in the existing ceiling and blow in some insulation, then overlay with 5/8 and green glue. My floor isnt insulated and it has always bothered me that the builder didnt do it before it was sheetrocked


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

DO NOT use RC over the drywall! I had a lady call that out in her basement, and no amount of convincing would change her mind. She called me a week later to complain about the noise and said it almost seemed louder than it was before.

Also, I've done a little bit of GG & lamination and if you don't address noise transfer you're basically throwing money away. It works a little, but not anything that would make someone happy they spent the money. You should look up Ted White on here, and see what he recommends....but I know what he's going to tell you:yes:

If they guy doesn't care about appearance, use some studio baffle material (think eggcrate foam). That might help:confused1:


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

One word : Donnacona

That's your best bet in my opinion. Put that on and a layer of 5/8 and that should make them happy.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

One word : Donnacona

That's your best bet in my opinion. Put that on and a layer of 5/8 and that should make them happy.

Res bar has a crappy rap because many don't know how to install it so it doesn't fail.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Bevelation said:


> One word : Donnacona
> 
> That's your best bet in my opinion. Put that on and a layer of 5/8 and that should make them happy.
> 
> Res bar has a crappy rap because many don't know how to install it so it doesn't fail.


Regardless of the rap, RC installed over drywall (as a retro-fit) is completely ineffective. Any decoupling that would normally be achieved by using RC is negated by full contact with the underlying drywall. I wouldn't be surprised if it doesn't actually amplify the sound. (triple leaf effect).

I looked at the STC ratings on the Donnacona, but I have to go to work right now. I'm going to compare it to other scenarios later. Or not. :laughing:


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

we chose to go ahead with the green glue laminating and 5/8". will be hanging it this weekend. the main purpose of the job is to cover the texture of the old ceiling and skim the walls that are covered in glue dabs after ripping off 70's wood paneling. 
after doing more research on soundproofing i am more convinced than ever that it is kind of an all or nothing deal. the homeowner and i discussed how many variables are stacked against you in terms of budget friendly soundproofing options.
soundproofing is kind of a minefield for drywallers. and there is so much misinformation out there and false claims from manufactures that it makes it very risky for a misinformed contractor.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

carpentaper said:


> we chose to go ahead with the green glue laminating and 5/8". will be hanging it this weekend. the main purpose of the job is to cover the texture of the old ceiling and skim the walls that are covered in glue dabs after ripping off 70's wood paneling.
> after doing more research on soundproofing i am more convinced than ever that it is kind of an all or nothing deal. the homeowner and i discussed how many variables are stacked against you in terms of budget friendly soundproofing options.
> soundproofing is kind of a minefield for drywallers. and there is so much misinformation out there and false claims from manufactures that it makes it very risky for a misinformed contractor.


It's become standard for me to explain soundproofing options to folks, have them ask what it costs, and then help them pick their jaw up off the floor.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Currently bidding on some 4 plexes that spec. a Sound Break Board. I misread at first and thought soundboard but then realized it said Soundbreak Board. Has anyone used it? It is a National Gypsum product. What is the cost?


----------

